# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  King Root (PC Version) की साहयता से किसी भी फोन को रूट करना ।

## ahmed.vakeel

*यह एक आसान और सुरक्षित तरीका है किसी भी फोन को रूट करने के लिए ।

आवश्यकताः

1. फोन (जिसे रूट करना हो)
2. कम्प्युटर सिस्टम या लैपटाप
3. डेटा केबल फोन को कनेक्ट करने के लिए ।

कम्प्युटर की साहयता से रूट करने के फायदे।
 दोस्तो जब भी आप कभी फोन को बिना कमप्युटर के करने की कोशिश करोगे तो आपको सबसे पहले उस फोन पर इन्टरनेट चलाना होगा मतलब अगर ज्यादा फोन हो तो बार बार आपको इन्टरनेट की जरूरत पडेगी लेकिन इसकी साहयता से आपको इन्टरनेट की जरूरत नही होगी ओर आपको फोन बस कम्पयुटर पर कनेट्कट करना होगा।

प्रारम्भ करते है।

1. सबसे पहले अपने कम्पयुटर पर नीचे दिये लिंक पर किल्क करें।
*
www.kingoapp.com *(किल्क करे।)

2. उसके बाद वैबसाईट पर दिये  download for pc पर किल्क करें या फिर नीचे दिये लिंक पर क्लिक करें।
*
https://goo.gl/xFq5v8 *(किल्क करे।)

3. किल्क करने के बाद डाउनलोड की हुई फाईल Android.exe पर  डबल किल्क करके इन्सटाल करें।

4. अपने कम्प्युटर के डेस्कटाप पर किंग रूट(kingoroot) नाम के आईकन पर किल्क करें। और सोफ्टवेयर को प्रारम्भ करें।  

**4.* *अब अपने फोन को कनेक्ट करने से पहले* *अपने मोबाईल फोन पर developer mode option प्रारम्भ करें। 
अगर आप नही जानते है की कैसे अपने फोन में developer option प्रारम्भ करे तो इसे पढे. (जानने के लिए यहाँ किल्क करें।)

5. अब फोन को डेटाकेबल से कनेक्ट करें। व इन्तजार करें जब तक अपके कम्प्युटर पर प्रारम्भ किंग रूट सोफ्टवेयर में आपका फोन कनेक्ट ना हो जाये।

6. कनेक्ट होने के बाद बस आपने कम्प्युटर पर किंगोरूट पर दिख रहे रूट नाम के निशान पर किल्क करें व 100% तक होने का इन्तजार करे। 

7. 100% होने पर आपका फोन रूट हो चुका होगा।


सावधानियाँः-
रूट करने से पहले सही से चैक करें की आपके फोन की बैटरी व लैपटाप की बैटरी फुल चार्ज हो अगर दोनो में से कोई भी 100% होने से पहले बन्द हो जाता है तो इससे फोन डैड भी हो सकता है। 
तथा किंगो रूट की साईट की भी विचरण जरूर करें।


अगर किसी भी यूजर को किसी भी तरह की कोई परेशानी हो तो जरूर चर्चा करे। आपकी चर्चा से हमे भी सीखने को मिलेगा। 

धन्यवाद 
आपके बीच से ही एक भाई।



*

----------

